# Book help



## jogri17 (May 12, 2008)

Hello,
I am searching for all the major Westminster documents (Confession, shorter catechism, larger catechism and the directory for Public Worship collected together in one volume (hardback, cloth, or softcover works). And if any of you have one and want to send it to me for free I have no problem with that  ..................just kidding I'll pay just send me a link or tell me if I can buy it it from one of you guys. I am a new Presbyterian (formally Baptist) and I want to start out right!


----------



## Sydnorphyn (May 12, 2008)

I might suggest you spend a year or two simply reading the Bible before the confession(s); I am not trying to be smart, but I have found in my journey that when an external document other than the Bible becomes the focus it usually eclipses the Bible - just look at what is happening at Westminster Seminary, when one begins to think "outside" the confession (as some say Pete Enns is) they are viewed as outsiders.

for what's it worth.

John


----------



## AV1611 (May 12, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> Hello,
> I am searching for all the major Westminster documents (Confession, shorter catechism, larger catechism and the directory for Public Worship collected together in one volume (hardback, cloth, or softcover works).



I am pretty sure they are all contained in this. Might I suggest that you would also think about buying:

Body of Divinity :: Thomas Watson (c.1620-1686) :: Puritan Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books
The Ten Commandments :: Thomas Watson (c.1620-1686) :: Puritan Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books
The Lord's Prayer (Paperback) :: Thomas Watson (c.1620-1686) :: Puritan Authors :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books

And as many as these as you can afford:

Puritan Paperbacks :: Classic Authors :: Monergism Books

But make sure that you read your Bible as well!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2008)

Yes; the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland edition is what you want and is pretty much ubiquitous and a standard collection.


AV1611 said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## jogri17 (May 12, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes; the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland edition is what you want and is pretty much ubiquitous and a standard collection.
> 
> 
> AV1611 said:
> ...


Where can I buy the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland edition of this book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2008)

At the link below or you can do a search; it is fairly widely offered.


jogri17 said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Yes; the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland edition is what you want and is pretty much ubiquitous and a standard collection.
> ...


----------



## moral necessity (May 12, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> Hello,
> I am searching for all the major Westminster documents (Confession, shorter catechism, larger catechism and the directory for Public Worship collected together in one volume (hardback, cloth, or softcover works). And if any of you have one and want to send it to me for free I have no problem with that  ..................just kidding I'll pay just send me a link or tell me if I can buy it it from one of you guys. I am a new Presbyterian (formally Baptist) and I want to start out right!



For $19.99, you can get the classic 3-volume set of all of the creeds and their history. Volume 3 contains the Westminster Confession and the shorter Catechism. But, you'll also get the First and Second Scotch Confession, The Thirty-nine Articles of the Church of England, the Baptist Confessions, the Revised Westminster Confessions of 1903 and many others, along with the history of how the different creeds came about and their background.


creeds of christiandom - Christianbook.com Search

Blessings!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2008)

While it is something to have, that set does not have the LC nor the rest of the documents stipulated. If you want an edition of all the Scottish standards including the books of discipline and 1560 confession and others, you will need to get the alternative collection to the traditional set of Westminster documents which the FPP edition represents. These were published in the 18th Century as: _The Confessions of Faith, Catechisms, Directories, Form of Government, Discipline, etc. Of Publick Authority in the Church of Scotland_ (Edinburgh: Printed by Thomas Lumisden and John Robertson, 1725, various dates through 1785). It lacked the appeal of the traditional form set by the 1728 Lumisden and Robertson edition of the Westminster Standards which tradition the FPP edition follows (it is actually, mostly, a reprint of the Johnstone & Hunter 1855 Library edition). For all you may ever want to know about editions of the Westminster standards and some things about the text see:
Chris Coldwell, “_Antiquary:_ The Traditional Form of _The Westminster Standards_.” The Confessional Presbyterian 1.168–175.
Chris Coldwell, “Examining the Work of S. W. Carruthers: Justifying a Critical Approach to the Text of the Westminster Standards & Correcting the 18th Century Lineage of the Traditional Scottish Text.” The Confessional Presbyterian 1.43–64.



moral necessity said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## moral necessity (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, Chris...you're right...the set I mentioned only has a few of what was mentioned in the OP. Just thought it was a credible option to consider, as other creeds and a background history of the Confessions are provided.

Blessings!


----------



## Archlute (May 12, 2008)

Sydnorphyn said:


> I might suggest you spend a year or two simply reading the Bible before the confession(s); I am not trying to be smart, but I have found in my journey that when an external document other than the Bible becomes the focus it usually eclipses the Bible - just look at what is happening at Westminster Seminary, when one begins to think "outside" the confession (as some say Pete Enns is) they are viewed as outsiders.
> 
> for what's it worth.
> 
> John



Sorry John, but that is a silly statement that shows little understanding of what is actually going on at several different levels both within the seminary and the broader academic community.


----------



## jambo (May 12, 2008)

The Free presbyterian bookroom in Glasgow has copies. They can be contacted at https://www.fpbookroom.org/acatalog/S_-_Z.html


----------

